# Does anyone know how to crimp their pants like halldor and eiki helgason do??



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

I want to crimp my pants around my thighs to make them a little bit tighter? Can anyone tell me step by step how to do it??


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

Why not start with what you have the power to modify.. Eat a stick of butter three times a day, and you will have the tight pants of your dreams in no time at all.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

My question is why do you want tight pants?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

rider002 said:


> I want to crimp my pants around my thighs to make them a little bit tighter? Can anyone tell me step by step how to do it??


Tight pants... :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^ Ewww. Fem-mustache


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

How many bottles of the same shampoo do you need in the shower?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

rider002 said:


> I want to crimp my pants around my thighs to make them a little bit tighter? Can anyone tell me step by step how to do it??


Sewing machine.

That's how they do it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

H2O(s) said:


> ^^^ Ewww. Fem-mustache


Pretty sure thats a dude. :laugh:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Haldor doesnt crimp his pants and Eiki wears Oakley and they come that way.


----------

